# lay his fucking brains out



## Arzhela

Hello everybodyn

I'd just like to know the meaning of this sentence :
"I'm going to lay his fucking brains out."

A grand mother tells her grand daughter to make sure that she lets a boy know she's a lady. And the girl answers :"Don't worry Nan, when I get the chance I'm going *to lay his fucking brains out*."
to lay one's brains out = reconfigurer le cerveau ??

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Kelly B

!?!
My first thought is _baiser_, because it makes me think of the expression to get laid, but I cannot imagine saying any of that to my grandmother, and even less so in the context of being a lady. But if she's using the word fucking in the sentence, her style is clearly different from mine already.


----------



## SwissPete

Lay his brains out? Never heard such expression.


----------



## moustic

I've never heard "lay out" used like this either. Probably a misused expression.
You usually say "lay _someone_ out" -> mettre quelqu'un KO


----------



## Kelly B

Well, I think _out _is associated with _brains_, instead of with _lay_. I think she means, essentially, she'll fuck his fucking brains out, but that's repetitive. And ever so ladylike.


----------



## Arzhela

This is a British text and I'd say that the author has a very offbeat sense of humour so that's why you can find in the same sentences words such as "fucking", "lady", "lay out" and Nan"... 
I would'nt be surprised it means something about sex.
Well, in other words, does it mean " I'm gonna tell him how to have sex with me" ?

Thank you in advance !


----------



## Kelly B

Various examples with "brains out" that are similar according to my theory, but I really don't mean to insist on it because I could be totally wrong, especially since it's British English.

kissing each other's brains out
my father was getting his brains f***ed out
Shag your brains out
she bonked his brains out
to bang her brains out

I haven't actually read most of those threads, but I was thinking _jusqu'au délire _for that bit.


----------



## qwill

> Well, in other words, does it mean " I'm gonna tell him how to have sex with me" ?



Maybe not. As moustic suggests...



moustic said:


> I've never heard "lay out" used like this either. Probably a misused expression.
> You usually say "lay _someone_ out" -> mettre quelqu'un KO



It could mean : je vais mettre son cerveau KO, _je vais l'abrutir..._


----------



## moustic

On second thoughts, I think Kelly is right : I'll fuck his fucking brains out ...
Using "brains out" as an intensifier -> je vais le baiser à mort.

I must admit, I'm not really used to this type of vocabulary either and in front of one's grandmother! Heavens forbid!


----------



## Arzhela

Merci Kelly !


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Avec ce contexte, je pense qu'il y a de l'ironie dans la phrase car le style de la jeune fille contredit le fait qu'elle veut montrer qu'elle est une "lady". Donc:
- soit la théorie de kelly est juste. 
- soit elle dit qu'elle va lui éclater le cerveau. Voir: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=lay+out
ce qui irait avec la théorie de moustic: You usually say "lay _someone_ out" -> mettre quelqu'un KO 				 			  			   		 			 				 			 			 			 		 	 	 		 			 				 				 				 					
Je penche plutôt pour cette solution. montrer qu'on est une dame en utilisant un tel langage, c'est se contredire et je suppose que l'effet doit être amusant. 
Donc je dirais: 
_je vais lui éclater la tronche. 
_


----------



## SwissPete

> A grand mother tells her grand daughter [...]


What is the source of your sentence, Arzhela?


----------



## qwill

> soit elle dit qu'elle va lui éclater le cerveau. Voir: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=lay+out
> ce qui irait avec la théorie de moustic: You usually say "lay _someone out" -> mettre quelqu'un KO _



Oui, moi je n'arrive pas à croire qu'elle fasse allusion à quelque chose de sexuel, ça n'est pas logique avec la phrase - même si, en effet, elle fait exprès de parler mal pour ironiser sur la comparaison avec une lady...
L'idée, à mon sens, c'est qu'elle ne lui laissera pas une chance de ne pas la traiter "comme une lady", elle va prendre ses précautions _avant_, elle va "lui bouffer la soupe sur la tête" = i.e. faire de lui ce qu'elle voudra/quelqu'un qui n'a plus de volonté propre. C'est comme ça que je comprends "lay one's brains out".
(D'une certaine façon, le "reconfigurer le cerveau" de Arzhela est dans ce courant... Evidemment, l'astuce est de dire ça de façon nettement plus grossière... !)


----------



## Itisi

Urban Dictionary: 
"lay out 
  To hit someone hard enough that they get knocked out, preferably with one punch. 
  I'm gonna fuckin lay him out if he tries anything "

Comme ça, il comprendra "that she is a lady" ! (Ça tombe sous le sens, non ? )


----------



## qwill

Itisi said:


> (Ça tombe sous le sens, non ?)



As real as a pie in the face...


----------



## Arzhela

My source SwissPete is a new little British TV serie : Derek. And really, I think it could be all what you said... The girl isn't a lady, that's for sure ! But she's almost in love with the guy and she just met him for the first time (she doesn't know him). She just thinks he's a hot sexy guy she wants to date with. So I can't imagine her punching him...


----------



## Itisi

Arzhela said:


> I can't imagine her punching him...


Well, our other hypothesis isn't very likely either, is it... So


----------



## Kecha

Arzhela said:


> So I can't imagine her punching him...


De manière purement figurée, peut-être ? On peut mettre quelqu'un KO sans le toucher (et avec la grande gueule qu'elle à l'air d'avoir, ça m'a l'air à sa portée !).


----------



## Itisi

Kecha said:


> De manière purement figurée, peut-être ?


Oui, sûrement !


----------



## Omelette

Several hits on Google, including what purports to be the script of the series, quote the line as 'I'm going to *lady* his fucking brains out'


----------



## mehoul

Il y a l'expression "blow his brains out". Elle aurait remplacé "blow" par "lady"?


----------



## Arzhela

Oui de manière figurée sans aucun doute. C'est tout à fait son genre !
Omelette, I hear "lay" and my script says "lay" too but with "lady" it's easier to understand it in the way "I'm going to show him I'm a lady, by force if needed" I guess...


----------



## Omelette

'lady' - assuming this is correct - would be a response to her nan telling her to behave like a lady.
In place of what?  Who knows. My guess would be 'fuck'.
And the -sort of  -joke is that there is nothing ladylike about her intention.


----------



## qwill

Omelette said:


> Several hits on Google, including what purports to be the script of the series, quote the line as 'I'm going to *lady* his fucking brains out'



(Wow !!! Collapsing of the soufflé... everyone's tiptoeing back home. Quietly... )


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Omelette said:


> Several hits on Google, including what purports to be the script of the series, quote the line as 'I'm going to *lady* his fucking brains out'



Oui il y a très souvent des erreurs de transcription dans les scripts! Ca change quelque peu l'ironie, mais l'idée va dans le même sens. 
Ou alors:_ je vais lui éclater la tronche avec des bonnes manières! _


----------



## Omelette

As you probably know, 'to fuck someone's brains out' is a well-known, if not very elegant, expression. It even merits an entry in Wikipedia.  So I'm more inclined to think that 'lady' is simply substituted for 'fuck'.   At any rate, several fans of the series have quoted this as being a particularily amusing line.  So they see the humour in it, whatever it is.


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Omelette said:


> 'lady' is simply substituted for 'fuck'.



Alors "défoncer la tête" (défoncer pouvant être ambigu)... pour ce que ça vaut, mais reste à traduire le côté amusant.


----------



## Kelly B

Omelette said:


> 'lady' - assuming this is correct - would be a response to her nan telling her to behave like a lady.


In that case, maybe je vais faire la dame + [very vulgar strengthening modifier]? I can't think of a good one.


----------



## Itisi

'Je lui en foutrai, moi, de la dame !' ?


----------

